# Holster for colt new agent



## heritage1909 (Apr 3, 2009)

What are the very best quality holsters?
Any info would be appreciated


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Search using the word "holster." One of the Moderators, VAMarine, has already posted such a list, quite recently in fact.
The "search" function is a white, rectangular box at the upper right-hand corner of the forum page.


----------



## SigZagger (Aug 16, 2006)

This model will work. But, I've seen them elsewhere priced a lot lower. Here: Don Hume Open Top Belt Holster (H721 OT)


----------



## seanote (Sep 6, 2007)

Many things to consider when buying a holster, inside waist, outside waist, paddle holster, scabbard style, ankle holster, shoulder holster, leather, nylon, kydex, on and on. I carry leather mostly inside waist band and made by Milt Sparks. Many styles, classy and fashionable very comfortable and durable. He does have a long wait though, currently about 2 months I believe.
You can spend more time picking a holster than picking a gun, and spend nearly as much money. Good luck.


----------

